# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  du lịch BANGKOK-PATTAYA 6N5D giá rẻ - 0166.3553.181

## thuylua

*DU LỊCH XỨ SỞ CHÙA THÁP*
*Khởi hành : thứ 5 – chủ nhật hàng tuần
Mùng 6, 7, 8 Tết Giá: 9,639,000 Vnđ
Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm
Gía: 6.909.000 VND
Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Ms Thùy Lụa  0908 841 524 – 0166 3553 181...                           YH/mail :thuylua.travel900@gmail.com
www.ractravel.net*

*Ngày 01:  TP.HCM – BANGKOK ( Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay)*
+ Trưởng đoàn của RAC Travel sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất  để đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…          
*Ngày 02:  BANGKOK – PATTAYA ( Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
+ Dạ Huyền thoại. thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.
+ Tham quan Cung Ngũ Hoàng Thế Hoàng, được vua Rama V xây dựng vào năm 1901, và từ đó đến nay vẫn luôn được bảo tồn cẩn thận để quảng bá sự huy hoàng và thịnh vượng của một thời kì hoàng kim.- Đây là tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất thế giới, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Tại đây Quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. 
+ Đoàn dùng cơm trưa sau đó Quý khách tham quan *vườn thú hoang dã SAFARI WORLD* - 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng cho du khách, tận mắt chứng kiến đời sống hoang dã của các loài thú., thưởng thức những màn đấu súng hấp dẫn đến ngẹt thở của *các chàng Cowboy miền viễn Tây*, chương trình *"cho sư tử biển ăn"**, Điệp viên 007, khỉ boxing, cá heo biểu diễn…*
+ Tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc.
+ Sau đó xe đi thẳng về thành phố ma quỷ Pattaya, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)…
*Ngày 03:  PATTAYA (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
+ Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc).
+ Tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý.
+ Tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, dạo chơi tại Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch thật đẹp và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi : voi đá bong, voi vẽ tranh, voi đạp xe, voi massage…
 + Tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn - núi Phật được khắc bằng vàng 24k, cao 140 mét được chiếu bằng tia laze khắc lên vách núi để tặng cho vua Rama IX nhân dịp 50 năm trị vì vương quốc Thái Lan.
+ Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn tham quan Chợ Nổi 4 Miền, sưu tầmquà lưu niệm và thưởng thức các món đặc sản tại 4 miền cũa Thái Lan. 
+ Dùng cơm tối. Sau đó quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ _massage Thái cổ truyền_ giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pataya… 
*Ngày 04: PATTAYA – BANGKOK (Ăn sáng, trưa,chiều)*
+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv….
+ Tham quan Trung tâm yến sào và tìm hiểu về các loại yến. 
+ Đến _cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái_ để dùng thử và mua sắm.
+ Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc (Hoặc ăn ở nhà hàng trung hoa).
  + Tham quan chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5,5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950 Người địa phương cho rằng bức tượng lớn nhất thế giới này biểu thị cho sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng. 
+. Đoàn đến nơi viếng Phật Bốn Mặt nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok
+ Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng   (show Bêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện…
*Ngày 05: BANGKOK (Ăn  sáng)*
+  Sau khi ăn sáng, Xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như: *WORLD TRADE CENTRE, BAIYOKE SKY, PRATUNAM MARKET, PLATINUM, ROBINSON SILOM, RACHADA SAGO MARKET ...* ( _HDV sẽ cung cấp mọi chi tiết thông tin cho quý khách_ ).
*Ngày 06: BANGKOK-TP.HCM (Ăn sáng , trưa)*
+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Survanahumi đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM. đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, chương trình kết thúc, trưởng đoàn chia tay với quý khách. Hẹn gặp lại!
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Welcome/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]                             
TK 69: SGN/BKK 20:25 – 22:00       QR 617: SGN/BKK 17:45 – 19:35
TK 68: BKK/SGN 15:20 – 16:50       QR 608: BKK/SGN 19:40 – 21:25

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Welcome/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG] 

Bao gồm :
·        Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn ( SGN – BKK – SGN ).
·        Thuế phi trường hai nước , phí An ninh, phụ phí xăng dầu. (Giá Thuế được áp dụng  theo thời điểm xuất vé ).
·        Ăn nghĩ  tham quan theo chương trình.
·        Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3sao.
·        Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
·        Nón và bao hộ chiếu.
·        Trưởng đoàn và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.
·        Phí bảo hiểm tai nạn ( mức bồi thường cao nhất về người là 1.000 USD/khách?\)
Không bao gồm :
Hộ chiếu phải còn hạn trên 06tháng ( phải còn nguyên vẹn, không chỉnh sửa ).Hành lý quá cước qui định ( Theo quy định là 20kg ( gửi ) + 7kg ( xách tay )/khách ).Các chi phí cá nhân ( phí điện thoại, giặt ủi, ăn uống ngoài chương trình, phí khuân vác hành lý, …)Tiền típ hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương              :    380.000 VNĐ/khách (~  18 USD).Phí visa nhập cảnh Việt nam (VK + NN)                   :    840.000 VNĐ/khách (~  40 USD).Phòng đơn phụ thu                                                     : 2.310.000 VNĐ/khách (~110 USD).Chi phí phát sinh nếu chuyến bay bị huỷ trong trường hợp bất khả kháng : thiên tai, thời tiết, đình công ……...
Rac Travel – ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG DU LỊCH!!!


Công Ty TNHH MTV Du Lịch Thái Dương  
RAKSMEY ANGKOR CORPORATION  - RACTourist
 Địa Chỉ : 149  Đề Thám , Phường Cô Giang, Quận 1, TP.HCM
Điện Thoại : 08.62 74 64 27 // 08.627 464 27 // 0166 3553 181  // 0908 841 524 
Email:thuylua.travel900@gmail.com

-        Chuyên tour trong và ngoài nước
-        Vé máy bay trong và ngoài nước 
-        Thuê xe 04-45 chỗ đi CAM , vé xe  đi CAM
-        Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn ở CAM,
-         Nhận chuyển hàng hóa đi CAM

----------


## thuylua

du lich gia rẻ

----------


## thuylua

du lịch giá rẻ đảm bảo chất lượng
LH:thùy lụa 0166.3553.181

----------


## thuylua

du lịch giá rẻ đảm bảo chất lượng  
LH:thùy lụa 0166.3553.181

----------


## thuylua

du lịch giá rẻ đảm bảo chất lượng 
LH:thùy lụa 0166.3553.181

----------


## ngoxuanvu

Giá hơn 6tr cho 1 tour . Cũng được đấy . Hôm nào e sẽ đến đăn ký tour

----------


## thuylua

rất mong sự ủng hộ của mọi người !!!!!!!!

----------


## thuylua

du lịch giá rẻ - chất lượng đảm bảo 
LH:thùy lụa 0166.3553.181

----------


## thuylua

up up up up up up

----------


## thuylua

gia re cung RAC Travel

----------


## quoctesaobien01

Tour Giá Rẻ Chất Lượng Cùng saobientravel. TOUR THÁI LAN 6,600,000 VND. TOUR CAMBODIA 2,900,000 VND. 
LH: 0909.013.768 www.saobientravel.com

----------

